# Problème de (ré)activation photothèque



## devy (3 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

Suite à une "fausse manip *" je me suis déconnecté d' iCloud sur mon iPhone.
* raccourci pour dire que je jouais dans les réglages de deux iPhones et que j'ai fini par les confondre .. 

En réactivant icloud, je ne peux plus activer la photothèque. En effet iCloud pense que les 24Go de photos présentes dans l'iphone sont différentes de celle déjà dans la photothèque. 
iCloud voudrait donc les copier à nouveau et me demande d'augmenter mon forfait puisque je n'ai pas la place pour le faire. 

Comment rétablir cette situation ? 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## devy (4 Mai 2017)

Suite à chat avec l'assistance Apple, ils ne comprennent pas cette anomalie. Selon eux iCloud devrait me proposer de fusionner les photos et non les dupliquer. 
Il m'a donc été proposé de réinitialiser l'iphone et le restaurer à nouveau.  

J'ai décider de tester autre chose en supprimant toutes les photos de l'iphone, puis en activant la photothèque.
Toutes mes photos reviennent donc par iCloud, ce qui va me prendre des jours vu ma connexion d'un autre âge, mais çà fonctionne.

L'anomalie reste inexpliquée pour moi, mais j'ai pu solutionner le problème.

a+


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Félicitations !


----------

